# What happens to a squater after auction on forclosure with a significant tax lien ?



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 14, 2021)

When do redemption rights begin?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 15, 2021)

you're gonna have to clarify that question a bit... give us some more details.


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 15, 2021)

I know of a property that has
$ 1,000,000 of back taxes owe official forclosure date was Sept of this year. Auction is in Feb next year


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 15, 2021)

What happens after auction?


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 15, 2021)

If I go squat in come suction and lender buys it back or.......
What happens to the squater?


----------



## ERSK (Dec 23, 2021)

Pdxportlanddude said:


> If I go squat in come suction and lender buys it back or.......
> What happens to the squater?


How's your squat coming along? Find anymore info yet?


----------



## coyote mogollon (Jan 28, 2022)

My


ERSK said:


> How's your squat coming along? Find anymore info yet?


 My exp is they kick you the fuck out. If you have electricity in yr name, mail, etc, you can lengthen yr stay several ms depending on city, by forcing them to evict you. But even during “eviction moratorium “ they are tossin folks to the curb using every legal maneuver the dirty filthy grabbers can filch up.


----------

